# Saved by Pigeon-Talk and a seagull



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

This is Joanna, back with her flock, on top of the roof in front of my balcony.










She's the first of 'my' flock I've been able to save, and it feels indescribable! But I wouldn't have been able to do it without all the advice and information in this forum, and the timely intervention of a hungry seagull.

On the 23rd I saw a fluffed-up, listless squeaker on the roof, being mercilessly pecked and sexually assaulted by three adults (not Siegfried or Ruairidh, they're civilised). I grabbed a long stick and scared them off her, but I had no way to reach her. An hour and much stick-waving later, a hungry seagull landed on the roof to steal any food left-overs. The pigeons next to Joanna scattered, pushing her over. She rolled a few feet and fell into the gutter, where she nestled up to wait for death.
Our longest ladder, when set on the stone steps leading down to the garden, finishes about one metre short of the gutter, so I took a deep breath, made the unsteady climb and, clinging to the gutter support, grabbed her with my free hand (still feel queasy thinking about it...).
She was cold, dehydrated and miserable, and had terrible diarrhea. I warmed her up first, then gave her rehydrating fluid (she was by then able to drink) and started her on Clavamox (1/100 of the human dosage) and Flagyl.










The following day the difference was incredible, and she readily accepted food. She got better very quickly and was impatient to go back out. I gave her plenty of room to practice her flying during the course of treatment










and when she had gained enough weight and stamina, I gave her a wormer and opened the window.










Thank you, Pigeon-Talk!

Teresa.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful story and great rescue. You now have a friend forever.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Teresa,

Thank you for sharing your great rescue story of Joanna. I enjoyed the pics too!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great rescue Teresa and I love the way you tell the story & mark the pictures. I'm guessing you have a very happy family there with you


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Teresa said:


> This is Joanna, back with her flock, on top of the roof in front of my balcony.
> 
> * *She's the first of 'my' flock I've been able to save, and it feels indescribable!*
> 
> ...


* It *is* a wonderful feeling. 
Joanna is beautiful. You did a great job of caring for her, Teresa. 

Many thank for posting updated photos. 
I especially like the picture of her 'exercising'. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love the story and pictures. Brave you for climbing that wobbly ladder. See... you were willing to go out of your comfort zone and you made a big difference for one little bird.
Great save!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great story and rescue, Teresa! Very well done! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks, Dom, Gimie and I are adding our kudos too, Teresa!! And we say...


*SUPER!!! WELL DONE!!*

Pictures gave your story that "added" touch!

LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU AND THE FLOCK!!

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great job. Glad the lil' one bounced back so fast, too.

Where's your house, BTW ?...it looks like a warm climate and I am guessing near the coast (what with seagulls)....

hot weather....the beach......stucco....terra cotta roofs......birdie friends.......

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.......the thought.....

so...if you ever wanna do a house trade...lemme know....


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

OMG! How right was Reti! When I logged out a moment ago I went into my study AND FOUND JOANNA THERE, squeaking for her lunch!!!!!!!!!!!! I scattered some seed on the floor and left, making sure the cats were this side of the door.

Thank you all for your words of support. Yes, I was elated with the happy ending, and also very pleased with myself for managing to catch her, because there is a teensy little detail I hadn't confided in you -- I've got vertigo, but the determination was stronger.

Teresa.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Jaye said:


> Great job. Glad the lil' one bounced back so fast, too.
> 
> Where's your house, BTW ?...it looks like a warm climate and I am guessing near the coast (what with seagulls)....
> 
> ...


I'm in Portugal, on the Atlantic coast.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

XD im so glad, and wow she's a cutie =]
gladly I'm happy to report none of my ferals have needed any rescueing save for me scaring a cat away with my devilish stare >
*stares* *ROARS* xDDD
thank you so much for saving her!!!
a little bird can make a huge difference in my emotions like most things cant haha
... I havent seen my Mr. Pidgey in weeks I'm really worried... I hope he's okay


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That was a very dramatic rescue story, my heart was in my mouth. I have had to use a ladder only twice for rescues and I won't forget the fear I felt...and I don't suffer from vertigo! I am so relieved that you both survived and that Joanna mad a complete recovery. What a pretty and clever little pigeon she is!

Cynthia


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

As you can see, Joanna is doing really well










and she keeps visiting -- this photo was taken this morning.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Should have called her Houdini*

This morning I left Piper out of his cage, with the window on the 'security' setting -- a one-inch gap.
Imagine the shock when I walked into my study and was greeted with a loud squeak. Yep, she'd squeezed in...











...through this gap


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Aw, she doesn't want to leave. She is adorable!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Teresa, what a heartwarming story. You have truly made a friend.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

She's a real darling, and I'm so happy this story had a very happy ending -- it's cases like this that give us heart to continue to do everything we can, in spite of the times when we try our best but just can't save them. Joanna looks very much like my dear Laura, who died in my arms, and as they are from the same flock this feels like Laura's victory too.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This is such a lovely story, I've got tears in my eyes, (happy ones).
You are so lucky, she really knows you helped her. A friend for life.


----------

